# Airbrushes - Type, Brand, Model ?



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Having just completed my first kit built car (30’ flat car, Phil’s Narrow Gauge), I think I could have done a much better job detailing and weathering if I had an airbrush. So, the question is, what kind of airbrush to get? I know there are basically 3 types (siphon, gravity, and side feed). I’m thinking the gravity or side feed types would be best, but that’s based solely on my limited knowledge. I don’t need a compressor, I have one and a portable tank.
I am basically a beginner at this but I want to get something that won’t hold me back as my skill improves. I’m not too concerned about cost but I’d like to keep it below $250.
Here’s some pictures of what I’ve done just using brushes. They were taken on the dining room table, which is a good place for storage since it won’t be needed until thanksgiving.







As you can see the results are a bit “globby







” and I’d like to be able to do much better.

































Thanks
Lloyd


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Lloyd, I would certainly recommend the Grex TG 

I purchased one about 6 months ago and it's excellent. Quite superior to those I've used in the past...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd certainly have to concur with Stan. The Grex TG is an excellent airbrush, it's pretty high on my list of things to acquire. 

I'd also like to add my 2 cents worth though. 

What type of copmpressor are you running and how big is your tank? The reason I ask is a graviry fed brush runs at much lower pressures and volumes than the siphon types. You can overpower a gravity brush if you don't mind your P's & Q's. I'm currenty using a siphon type brush. I like it maily because I'm fairly sloppy and it keeps the paint contained where it needs to be. Also, if you ever have to get in or around an object to paint it, the brush angle won't matter as much as long as the siphon tube is in the paint. Gravity brushes are a bit more sensitive to brush angle. I paint structures as wll as rolling stock so I'm kinda all over the place. 

Anyway, just a few thougts to ponder. The Grex is an excellent choice though.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

From my experience many moons ago... ah the master of understatement lol I found that using the color jars speeded up my work. I kept one dedicated to cleaning solution, between colors I'd shoot some cleaner through it and be ready to go. I always spilled those dang cups when painting details on complicated shapes. 

I perused the Grex site and didn't see where you had a choice of nozzle sizes, my old Pasche did and often times I'd remove the clogged tip/nozzle and drop it in cleaner and put in a larger tip and continue. Adjusting the flow and my proimity to the work... 

I do like the Grex pistol grip, looks like comfortable handle. 

Try using washes (thinned to transparancy) for your weathering and build it up slowly. Some areas with more color than others.
Some of the new high intensity flashlights can speed drying between washes, they run hot and you can control where the heat goes.

John


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

The two types of airbrushes are single action and double action brushes. A single action airbrush only controls the amount of air, while the double action airbrush controls both the air and the paint flow. Single action airbrushes are good to learn on, and are good for painting large areas, while a double action airbrushes are great for weathering and other detail work because you can precisely control the amount of paint and air. 
In terms of how the paint is fed into the airbrush shouldn't be much of a concern. Also with a single action airbrush the paint and the air are mixed externally, were in a double action brush the paint and air are mixed internally. So a single action airbrush is much easier to clean, compared to a double action. I started out with a single action airbrush to learn how to paint, but just recently got a double action airbrush. They both have their own advantages and disadvantages. I would suggest starting out with a single action airbrush to get started. 
Model railroader has a great book on painting models. I can't remember the exact title, but it gives an overview on how airbrushes work and how to paint with them. 
When you buy an airbrush be sure to also buy a moisture trap for your compressor. I put my moisture trap inline right next to the compressor, keeping any oil or water out of the airline that could make it into the airbrush. Typically I paint at around 20-25psi. 
Craig


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

John, 
They do but you have to go to checkout to select the size you want. 

Stan, 
What tip size are you using? I saw .2, .3 and .5mm tip sizes at Chicago Airbrush Supply (your choice of one) for $209. Were you able to do any better? 

Lloyd


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Simple, get a Badger 150. Thats is what the master of weathering Mac McCalla uses, as do most of us who have been at this a while.








http://www.badgerairbrush.com/Badger_150.asp


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Lloyd...... I'm using the .2. It suits my needs just fine and will do small, medium or large jobs for me. 

Grex TG Call Jerry @ *888-447-3926.* He'll be able to answer any question.*







* 
I purchased the whole kit, compressor and all. It was easier for me to do that. The compressor is very quiet and light weight.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 16 Mar 2010 01:17 PM 
The two types of airbrushes are single action and double action brushes. A single action airbrush only controls the amount of air, while the double action airbrush controls both the air and the paint flow. Single action airbrushes are good to learn on, and are good for painting large areas, while a double action airbrushes are great for weathering and other detail work because you can precisely control the amount of paint and air. 
In terms of how the paint is fed into the airbrush shouldn't be much of a concern. Also with a single action airbrush the paint and the air are mixed externally, were in a double action brush the paint and air are mixed internally. So a single action airbrush is much easier to clean, compared to a double action. I started out with a single action airbrush to learn how to paint, but just recently got a double action airbrush. They both have their own advantages and disadvantages. I would suggest starting out with a single action airbrush to get started. 
Model railroader has a great book on painting models. I can't remember the exact title, but it gives an overview on how airbrushes work and how to paint with them. 
When you buy an airbrush be sure to also buy a moisture trap for your compressor. I put my moisture trap inline right next to the compressor, keeping any oil or water out of the airline that could make it into the airbrush. Typically I paint at around 20-25psi. 
Craig 
Close, but not quite right. Action and mixing are somewhat independent. There are single action internal mix brushes (ex. Badger 200) and single action external mix brushes (ex. Badger 350, Paasche H). Here is a good summary page: Badger Airbrush Info

I second Craig's recommendations: A single action, external mix brush is a good choice for starting with large scale trains: simple, easy to clean, and good coverage. Add a double action later.


----------



## HLandBRR (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello All,

I just got a Badger 350 and I could not be happier!! I started my airbrush experience with an EL Cheap O from a tool shop. After trying to get it to work right, I decided to step up and spend some money and get a Good one. I found this 350 at an arts and craft store while waiting for the wife. It was $70. At the register the lady in front of me gave me a 40% off coupon.... The total for the Badger 350 was $44. I got home fast like a kid with a new toy and started to paint my engines.... It was awesome.

So, I guess what I am trying to say is go with a Badger....made in the USA and parts are available everywhere. 


Look at my profile picture.... I did that tonight..


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Lloyd, 

Much depends on what you want to paint. I have used both internal and external mix brushes for a number of years. 

For laying down paint in a solid color I much prefer an external mix brush. The external mix brush is EASY to clean and will do a good job at laying down a solid color. It is wise to choose a model that allows different size tips to match the paint you are shooting. If you are on a very tight budget an/or a beginner this would be the brush to start with. 

For weathering an internal mix brush is desireable if not necessary. I love what I can do with an internal mix brush but they are tough to clean and are difficult to learn to use PROPERLY. 

There are many good brushes on the market but I prefer Pasche since they have been around for a long time, used by professionals for a variety of purposes, and are relatively easy to get parts for. They are a little hefty compared to others but sometimes that can be useful. My Pasche brushes are about 25 years old, still work fine, and I can get parts for them. 

Jack


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A single action airbrush only controls the amount of air, while the double action airbrush controls both the air and the paint flow. Single action airbrushes are good to learn on, and are good for painting large areas, while a double action airbrushes are great for weathering and other detail work because you can precisely control the amount of paint and air.That isn't exactly true. Single action also allows control of the paint flow, but not with the same button. Instead, paint flow is controlled via turning the needle cone on the front. 

I cut my teeth on a Binks single action some 45 years ago. I still use a single action Paasche, mostly because I'm used to it and it's very easy to clean. Most others seem to prefer double action. I generally screw the suction bottle top right to the Floquil bottle and spray Floquil right from the bottle.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Badger 100LG (with a 100G for bkup .... never used) hooked up to the Badger 180-11 compressor with inline Badger moisturetrap, blowing the (non-toxic) Badger ModelFlex !

doug c


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a $20 brush from Harbor Freight. About the best thing I can say about it is - it will spray paint. With practice you can control the flow fairly well. But you get what you pay for.

Neal


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 02 Apr 2010 07:28 AM 
A single action airbrush only controls the amount of air, while the double action airbrush controls both the air and the paint flow. Single action airbrushes are good to learn on, and are good for painting large areas, while a double action airbrushes are great for weathering and other detail work because you can precisely control the amount of paint and air.That isn't exactly true. Single action also allows control of the paint flow, but not with the same button. Instead, paint flow is controlled via turning the needle cone on the front. 

External mix have an adjustment at the front; the internal mix, single action that I'm familiar with (Badger 200) has the paint flow needle adjustment at the rear of the handle.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By RimfireJim on 06 Apr 2010 04:30 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 02 Apr 2010 07:28 AM 
A single action airbrush only controls the amount of air, while the double action airbrush controls both the air and the paint flow. Single action airbrushes are good to learn on, and are good for painting large areas, while a double action airbrushes are great for weathering and other detail work because you can precisely control the amount of paint and air.That isn't exactly true. Single action also allows control of the paint flow, but not with the same button. Instead, paint flow is controlled via turning the needle cone on the front. 

External mix have an adjustment at the front; the internal mix, single action that I'm familiar with (Badger 200) has the paint flow needle adjustment at the rear of the handle. 
Okay I guess I should have been more clear. I was meaning that when your were in the process of painting it was easier to adjust the paint flow with a double action brush. A single action brush would require 2 hands to adjust and paint, while a double action would be easier with one hand. 
Sorry for my mistake, I should have made myself clearer!
Craig


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

In the dark ages, when I was an R/C airplane flier, I had the little blue Badger airbrushes.

I think if I was to buy one now, I'd look for a double action gravity feed unit, maybe like the iwata http://www.medea-artool.com/


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions/recommendations.

I wound up getting the GREX Tritium.TS from Chicago Airbrush Supply. I liked the side gravity feed which keeps my field of vision clear as I'm painting. But mostly I liked the pistol grip which I have so far found to be much more comforatble for my slightly arthritic hands. So far I'm mostly just praticing on scrap wood and metal but I did actually try doing some wheels and a coupler.

I still have to work on the trucks (and many other things) but I think the rust on the wheels looks pretty good.









I should have cleaned up the coupler a little before I sprayed the rust, but if you over look the form seam in the middle...... 









I almost went with the Badger. Actually I had one many years ago when I was working on model airplanes but when I finally found it in the barn it had sadly passed away







.

Thanks again to everyone,

Lloyd


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Good chioce on the Grex. You'll have many years of fabulous service.


----------

